# Arrow Question



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

For all you compound field junkies. Im looking for a new field arrow, currently running Easton Full Bores and want to stick with an Easton arrow. I have not tried any of their small diameter shafts and have no one to talk to for advice. This is for a serious target setup only. I plan on attending several national events this year in hopes of qualifying for the USAT Youth Team. Not sure what type or spine would be best for me. With the full bores I am running a 28 inch draw at 51 lbs with the Bowtech Specialist and will run a very similar if not the same setup for this. Any advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Budget?


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

grantmac said:


> Budget?


No budget as of right now. Just want to know what would be best. The full bores cost me about 200/dozen after everything was said and done so if I can stick around 200/dozen that would be great.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Have a look at the Easton ACC 3-28 arrows.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Have a look at the Easton ACC 3-28 arrows.


Those are going to be pretty heavy for holding just 51#.

If I were you I would look into the Carbon1 if you want to stay with Easton.

-Grant


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

easton light speed 500 or maybe the flatline both great little arrows


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the ace's or acg's,acg's run a little heavy, both group well, One day I'll try the ac pro field or pro tours, when I hit the lottery.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I talked to a gentleman last night and he recommended ACEs. Easton makes so many different products it's hard to pick


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Carbon express medalion pro's


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ACEs are great shafts. Many people myself included find them to be a little on the fragile side. But they are outstanding arrows. 

ACCs are a bit heavy but wouldn't be that bad...your not looking for a barn burner setup I'm guessing. 

Carbon ones are a good option....

But like the last poster said.... I am a Carbon Express fan also :wink:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Victory VAPS are about the most affordable skinny arrow out there in .001 straightness but if you want to stick to Easton I would give another vote to the Carbon Ones.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

No budget...Easton X10's!!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Easton AFG or Carbon One's, probably around a 470 spine if you're planning on sticking around 51#.

>>-------->


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

archerpap said:


> No budget...Easton X10's!!


He didn't ask a trap shooting question AP :wink: But you did shoot your X10's well!!
I can only speak for the Carbon One's and they held up well PLUS, they have plenty of spine options. Only reason I switched is because I shoot for Black Eagle now. Guy who bought my C1's still uses them.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I may be shooting trap, but I can still shoot a 555 or better!! I wouldn't trade my X10's for anything...well, maybe a new dozen X10's!! (OK, maybe an occasional 553 with a 0!! Done that a few times)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I just bought a new dozen of ;
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pse-radial-x-weave-pro-arrow-shaft.html

They are comparable to the LightSpeed 3D's but more durable.

I have used them now for 3 years.

Fletchings stick great, tolerances are more that adequate for field archery or an occasional Sponge bob shoot.

I used LightSpeed components for these.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Medallion pros are awesome arrows. Tuff durable and not seriously expensive!


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds like too many choices! haha. I appreciate all the advice guys. The second I get some money ill have to do some trying. haha


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Easton makes a great carbon/aluminum arrow, but i would not suggest a full "carbon" easton arrow. They are not 100 percent carbon so they lose their spine. That is my thoughts so take it for what you want. ACC's have set many field records. Protours are also a fabulous arrow but field shooting you are mainly shooting in the woods so wind is not much of an issue. GT velocitys, ultra lights and pro hunters are becoming common. If you have questions pm i will give you advise on setting up gt arrows


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

safe cracker said:


> easton light speed 500 or maybe the flatline both great little arrows


good arrows and they can get the job done. get my vote over some of the more expensive shafts.


----------

